

Ask YC: Email Invite System Etiquette - whycombo

With online email service invite systems that many web apps use these days, do you send the invites through the user's account within that service or is it more proper to harvest the contact addresses and send from the new (your) web apps email domain?<p>If the latter how do you avoid spam filters?
======
rrival
Translation: Should an invite from your service (for ex, Evite) be sent from
@evite.com or @gmail.com if your friend betty@gmail.com is sending someone an
Evite.

------
gscott
I would suggest sending the emails from your own app/domain. Make sure your
reverse dns is setup correctly.

Check out www.isipp.com for email whitelisting services.

Try lyris or ecelerity software for sending out emails. It costs about $1,000
for a license but it is worth the money for the bounce handling, error
reporting, setting different time-between sending messages to particular
hosts, etc.

------
trovix
I recently struggled with this and ultimately I went with using address from
our own domain. There were a variety of reasons but it came down to:

1 - Trust for the sender and recipient (we weren't masquerading as someone
else, like NikePlus does)

2 - Trust for mail servers (so they're not receiving Gmail branded email from
a non-Gmail server)

3 - Allowed integration with companies such as Exact Target who offer
"deliverability" as a product
(<http://email.exacttarget.com/Services/Deliverability.html>). This requires
it to come from our domain

Facebook's approach seems like good etiquette; I've certainly never heard
anyone complain about it...so I'm using a similar approach.

------
natrius
Does any service actually let you send emails through a user's account via
some sort of API? If you're just using their username and password to log into
the service and send the email as them, that strikes me as considerably
sketchy. Don't do it. Send the invite from your domain.

I don't know how to avoid spam filters other than what Googling for it gives
me. It'd be interesting to hear what has worked from people who have actually
had to do it.

~~~
ojbyrne
The API you're talking about is authenticated SMTP. I think he's just talking
about setting the From: header.

I've seen both approaches - but it seems clear you'll get a better response
using the individual's email.

~~~
natrius
Does anything other than GMail provide SMTP?

If he's just talking about setting the From: header, wouldn't that make it
even more likely to be marked as spam?

~~~
evgen
No mail provider is going to be stupid enough to let a client application
relay mail without the user inputing a username/password combo, and I would
hope that most users these days are not dumb enough to blindly hand their mail
authentication credentials to some random website. This leaves two options,
forging the From: header or sending from your own domain. The former will get
marked as spam by anything honoring/using SPF, so that is not really a smart
move. The best option is to send it from your own site but include the
inviters name at the start of the subject line (e.g. Subject:
bob.jones@gmail.com invites you to try foo.com)

~~~
ojbyrne
I used two pretty big sites (kayak.com and nytimes.com) in the last couple of
days that put my email in the From: header. Admittedly as a result of my
specific action, but that's a user contract issue rather than getting through
spam filters - which they didn't seem to have a problem with.

------
extantproject
What?

